# Dutton Bull



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

The word is out that Mossback has a monster bull cornered by his posse on the Dutton. I heard he has 15 members keeping tabs on this bull in Deer Creek or Deep Creek awaiting Saturday morning opener. Sounds like more publicity for the Dutton will be forthcoming.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This kind of bs gets very old, after the hundreds of sightings, stories, blocked roads, helicopters, etc. there is still more evidence of Sasquatch than there is of these tactics... :roll:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasquatch! Now there's a critter worth finding! ;-)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Awesome!!! 
Anything to keep them away from the Pahvant during my rifle hunt


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> This kind of bs gets very old, after the hundreds of sightings, stories, blocked roads, helicopters, etc. there is still more evidence of Sasquatch than there is of these tactics... :roll:


I know Joe (Bucksnbulls08) very well, so I take his word with high regard. That and he is down there helping his dad chase elk right now. 8)


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

For all you conspiracy guys I saw this flying over Dutton during my archery deer hunt this year. :shock: 
Thats all I have to say about this. o-||

[attachment=0:25emsnou]P1000285.JPG[/attachment:25emsnou]


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Those jack a** Mossback guys ruined a 5hr stalk on a very nice bull that my best friends dad was stalking down in Pahvant last week. They don't care who's hunt they are ruining as long as the bull or buck they want is going to something of benefit for them. It is a joke that the state allows them to do this, especially when someone has put in for a certain unit for 10+ years!!! The state needs to get their stuff figured out in a hurry between these idiots, low deer herd numbers, and the newly discovered wolves that have moved into the state!!


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Get rid of the high bid permits and Doyle will have less clients and thus less of his army out. His people don't care about screwing up someones hunt. They don't care about a ticket for blocking roads or baiting, spot lighting to locate game, night vision flying or anything else. What's a hundred dollar ticket for blocking a road and screwing the public hunter. They would just pay the fine and then the hunter can go kill the animal and he can collect thousands for the trophy fees.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont care who it is, someone blocks a legal road to keep people out, thier vehicle will be drug off the road. Thats crap to block a road or trail if it is a legal route


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Everyone talks tough until three or four trucks with 7 or 8 guys are there.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

If they are there thats when you tell them to move, if they dont you call the local sheriff and have him remove it. if its on public ground they have no right to block the road, i dont care if there is 7-8 guys, what are they going to do, threaten you?, that wouldn't be the image they would want, that would kill a outfitters business.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> This kind of bs gets very old, after the hundreds of sightings, stories, blocked roads, helicopters, etc. there is still more evidence of Sasquatch than there is of these tactics... :roll:


Where there's smoke there's fire!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Here we go again.....


----------



## utah450 (Oct 22, 2007)

As far as I know, Doyle has never taken a clients money for a hunt and then bailed :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

utah450 said:


> Sure is nice to know that pro has high regard for someones word. I don't know how it can be relevant, since we all know his word isn't worth using for a floor mat :shock:


Oh brother.... :roll:

Just climb out from under a bridge? -^|^-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

tiger said:


> Everyone talks tough until three or four trucks with 7 or 8 guys are there.


It is illegal in Utah to harass a hunter is it not? If they arent hunting they cannot interfer with your hunt, call and turn them in.

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a quick reminder here. Please don't turn this thread into a series of personal attacks or whatever. Forum rules are pretty clear:



> Forum members may not post combative, argumentative, abusive, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, off-topic, or sexually-oriented material or make posts that encourage or condone criminal activity. In addition, we will not tolerate posts that are derisive of religious, ethnic or racial groups.
> No posting of rants, insults, abusive language, personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.


First sign of the above mentioned things and this thread will be locked.

Now, more importantly, anyone have a pic of this suppossed monster bull? We'd all love to see it.

Thanks!

GaryFish


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Gary - I think the original poster is sayng that Doyle's group has one spotted and not letting anyone into the area so his client can shoot it on Saturday when rifle hunt starts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw!!!

The annual "beat up on Dolye Moss" threads are here. Seems like they're running a little late this year.

o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been waiting all year for this thread! Someone needs to punch Doyle in the ovary!  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I have been waiting all year for this thread! Someone needs to punch Doyle in the ovary!  :mrgreen: :lol:


Uh....well...yeah, but............OK.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Are you guy's sure Doyle is not a pitbull?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

There may be something to this story, as I watched a small single engine plane make passes through Forest Creek and South toward Deep Creek, two days in a row and always early morning and late afternoon.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait til someone takes care of those idiots for ruining their hunts. I've seen people fist fight over a stupid deer, now add in that they've waited 10 years for the tag. It's surprising that those knuckleheads haven't been shot!! Big game hunting has become a huge joke and it gets worse ever year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't stated anything other than I have high regard/respect for Bucksnbulls08, and I add the same for Califbowmen. These two sportsmen are of the highest integrity. One can take all the cheap shots they want on me, they are being spewed by people of low integrity so I pay no mind to them, but Joe and Art are stand up guys.

I guided for Mossback for a few years, and I can say that I NEVER saw anything even close to this type of behavior from ANY Mossback employee. So, draw your own conclusion........Me, I am not there to witness what is actually happening, so I will take the words of those I respect with high regard.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> utah450 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is nice to know that pro has high regard for someones word. I don't know how it can be relevant, since we all know his word isn't worth using for a floor mat :shock:
> ...


Well, Pro the floor mate, can come in my camp anytime! Mt. Dew and all!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TAK said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > utah450 said:
> ...


Thanks mate! 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant believe Doyle. What a turd of a "sportsman"!

I dont know what is worse, Doyle Moss or the guy that is too lazy to find his own bull?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

These are some of the more entertaining threads out there. One must admit the humor, generally with the following guidelines:
1-Never, EVER have a first hand experience! It must always be a person who is at least removed two times, ie, my neighbor's brother or my father in law's coworker.
2-Never ever just a story about how you saw them just out hunting, then again you did not see anything, your cat's vet's neighbor did.
3-Never any less than 15 in their crew.
4-Doyle himself only shows up for the pics.
5-Resources are unlimited; fixed wing, rotor wing, no matter, whatever it takes to seal the deal.
6-Anything bad happening on anyone's hunt anywhere in the west is automatically attributed to Doyle.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

why are you so sure its mossback and his guides. maybe its just a lucky hunter with a big possy. I think its highcountryfever and his clan! lol Did they have a pack string of pack goats in their camp?

Besides there are no big bulls on the Dutton cause we shot them all out right. This is why we raised the age objective on all the units cause the inept hunters last year couldn't turn up a 500" bull. 

I think Doyle is a stand up guy and I think his guides are pretty good as well but if I ever have a problem you can bet Ill have photos to back up any wrong doing. hearsay and slandering responses are BS if you ask me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> .
> 6-Anything bad happening on anyone's hunt anywhere in the west is automatically attributed to Doyle.


I had a flat tire this morning :evil:

I screamed "Doyyyyaaaaallll! I'll get you for this" Everything is his fault :lol:


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

The bigger issue has nothing to do with the group who without question has the best track record and business for guiding in the state. The issue is that the state continues to foster and nurture these imbalanced opportunities. You can't blame a guy for taking full advantage of what's offered. Successful CEO's and individuals are usually found with a posse of folks who serve as gatekeepers for whatever interest is critical and worth protecting. 

It's just business after all! Need some Godfather quotes here...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Hey, you were not hunting, so you will have to give Obama credit for that one! :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> why are you so sure its mossback and his guides. maybe its just a lucky hunter with a big *possy*.


I think you spelled that wrong...You typed an "O" instead of a "U".

The Mossback clan is to blame, the state is to blame, and the hunter him/herself is to blame. Allow me to elaborate.

Doyle and his clowns are to blame, because they have done this before. As stated before, where there is smoke, there is fire.

The state...because they allow this high dollar BS to go on, with very little regulating. Yeah, you have to jump through hoops to be an outfitter, BFD. After that, you see no enforcement of anything.

The hunter...Well...Cuz he/she's just too effing lazy to get out and find his/her own animal to harvest. So they pay a ridiculous amount ( I've heard the number $100,000 thrown around on the Spider Bull) to have these clowns help them out.

In the end, it sucks for the person who may have spent weeks scouting an area to find the buck/bull of a lifetime.

NOW...I'm not condoning violence...but if these clowns are blocking the road...and you confront them...and they threaten you...are you or are you not within your legal rights to get your gun to defend yourself? Yeah, you may have to haul a$$ out of there to save your own hide...but I'd be willing to bet we wouldn't hear about roads blocked much anymore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> NOW...I'm not condoning violence...but if these clowns are blocking the road...and you confront them...and they threaten you...are you or are you not within your legal rights to get your gun to defend yourself? Yeah, you may have to haul **** out of there to save your own hide...but I'd be willing to bet we wouldn't hear about roads blocked much anymore.


According to CCW class the only time you draw your firearm is as a last result in fear for your life. If your life isnt in immediate and avoidable danger, drawing a gun will get you charged with brandishing a firearm. You cannot escalate the situation into a defensive confrontation.

just sayin

-DallanC


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

First off, being a retired LE Officer, I would leave the guns at home. Keep your camera or cell phone camera handy, take photos of the problem and contact your nearest LE Officer. A couple of seasons back, I helped a Conservation Officer/Biologist get his truck running. He was up on Dutton with his horses, conducting a elk survey and there was a plane being used that looked like the one I observed flying around during archery season opening week. I hope that this was the case again and not a guide or outfitter using bad judgement. Joe, hope your Dad filled his tag with a nice Bull Elk. Thanks Pro for the kind words.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dallan,
I know what they say in the CCW class...I wasn't saying Immediately draw your weapon. What I was saying was if the muck gets too deep, and you do feel in imminent danger. I'm not one of those dudes that just goes of showin' his gun at any given time.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> why are you so sure its mossback and his guides. maybe its just a lucky hunter with a big possy. I think its highcountryfever and his clan! lol Did they have a pack string of pack goats in their camp?


Leave me and my "clan" out of this. I don't know that I want you and your goats around our camp. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey mossback made me miss some bucks one the archery hunt. dirty rotten basters.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Pro for the integrity support! What I stated in the original thread was true, I would never begin a fictional thread. I only speak what I believe to be the truth.
The original thread did NOT mention a specific person or group, my how people jump to conclusions. For the record, it was an outfitter not a family and friend posse and I did also witness the low flying airplane and the helicopter before the rifle hunt began. I was hoping if there was an archer with a LE Elk tag for Dutton that read the thread, maybe they could monopolize on the information.
The beatings of Pro are useless, meaningless and senseless. Those comments only show the true colors of those makings them, that is where the integrity lacks. Pro is an honest person with utmost integrity. The bad mouthing comes from those that must not know all the facts. Let's reunite as sportsmen and women and stop the back stabbing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And that's probably a good way to end this thread. 

GaryFish


----------

